# Help... fertility investigation



## luana72 (May 12, 2017)

Hi all

hope you can help... I have just completed a short round of fertility investigation through my GP and private clinic. Very disappointed and confused by the service and outcome and hope someone can clarify the meaning and maybe suggest alternative routes...

FSH 5.8 IU/L (from GP)
LH 6.8 IU/L (from GP)
Ovarian Reserve 3.1 pmol/l (from private clinic)

According to the consultant of the private clinic, since I am 45 and with these kind of results my best chance of successful pregnancy will be IVF with egg donation.

Is it as simple as this? I am really lost...


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

No, I don't think it's as simple as that. Your AMH is low but you wouldn't expect anything else at your age. However, your FSH is really good, provided your oestrogen wasn't elevated (as that can suppress FSH) - did they test oestrogen at the same time? If your FSH is normal, it suggests your ovaries are still functioning normally, even if you don't have a large number of eggs left. Are your periods regular? Have you had an antral follicle count?

The clinic is right that chances of success are relatively low at your age (mainly due to egg quality issues) and would be much higher using eggs from a younger donor. However, I think your results are looking pretty good for your age so, if a genetic link is important to you and if you have sufficient funds, you could maybe consider trying with your own eggs first. I'm not sure which clinic you've seen but there are some clinics that have more experience helping older ladies (e.g. Create, Lister). 

I think there is a thread on the over 40s board for women considering using their own eggs over 45. 

Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm no doctor but your fsh is low which is good! 
Likewise if day 21 lh is OK. 
Amh is low though in the sense of being that of a woman in forties so not alarmingly low!

I think you will need to look for a clinic that publicise they work with women with low amh as many will encourage de as failure impacts their results which are published.  There are clinics around.  Create offer this but my own experience was one that I couldn't recommend.  City fertility also do as do many other clinics I'm sure. 
I hope that gives you hope. 
Likewise if funds are low, you could consider a tandem cycle abroad where your egg and a de are implanted.


----------



## luana72 (May 12, 2017)

Thank you for your reply and lovely words! I thought about Create and Fertility too as an alternative since I was not impressed by the other clinic. Not because of the results but because of the whole experience starting from the tone of the consultation... 

The only tests they have done is AMH and progesterone but for whatever reason I have only been given the AMH result.

I thought I was in denial about the bad news but something is telling me to try again, at least with another consultation.

Thank you again and glad to hear all is excellent at your end! x


----------

